
Iterating through startup ideas - how long does it take? - silentsea90
How long does it &#x27;typically&#x27; take to find product market fit for YC companies when doing this fulltime? I understand that there is no right answer to this question, but this is a humble attempt to scope timeline and expectations as and when I&#x2F;fellow readers decide to dive into the deep end of the pool. Anecdotes, horror stories and personal experiences are most welcome.
======
hoodoof
Perhaps a week, perhaps never.

There really is no answer to this except that the more tries you make, the
higher your chances one of them might have some people interested in it.

